# Headlight bulb replacement



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

is there a right up for a quick painless one? ive heard of people having to remove the bumper and others not?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Headlight bulb replacement (vr6fury)*

You do not have to remove the bumper to change out bulbs. IIRC I just removed the air intake and the air filter housing cover to get to the back of the passenger side. 
The drivers side I unhooked the headlight to get more room, but I don't think I will do that again as it was a pia. I believe you can move the power steering reservoir to get room to access the bulbs.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

if you are removing the headlight they say to remove the bumper to keep from scratching the hell out of it.
for bulbs you can just do as Snowhere suggests.


----------



## Veki (Dec 22, 2008)

i changed mine few weeks ago before i ordered and installed my hid kit
its pretty easy and like these guys said no need to remove the bumper or head light


----------

